
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2017) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
hjfantaskis
SEEKING WORK - London or remote

Multidisciplinary designer.

Specialising in product design, with a background in sustainability and
digital communications strategy. Conversational in devtalk.

• Mobile app designer & UX/UI (2 years' experience)

• Pitch deck designer (5 years' experience)

• Accessibility design for mobile devices (1 year)

• Content specialism: sustainability/green/enviro projects, renewable energy
and futures projects. (6 years as a sustainability consultant)

Past clients: RSK, Forum for the Future, MbientLab, and imby. Working on
products for BUPA, UN, Unilever, Innovate UK, Specialized, and The University
of California, San Francisco.

Portfolio:
[https://www.behance.net/hjfantaskis](https://www.behance.net/hjfantaskis)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hjfantaskis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hjfantaskis/)

------
ShaneCurran

                     _    _              
       ___  ___  ___| | _(_)_ __   __ _  
      / __|/ _ \/ _ | |/ | | '_ \ / _` | 
      \__ |  __|  __|   <| | | | | (_| | 
      |___/\___|\___|_|\_|_|_| |_|\__, | 
                          _       |___/                        
      __      _____  _ __| | __
      \ \ /\ / / _ \| '__| |/ /
       \ V  V | (_) | |  |   < 
        \_/\_/ \___/|_|  |_|\_\
                               
    

SEEKING WORK (Dublin, Ireland / Remote) - shane@curran.ie

I'm a full-stack software developer/web developer mainly working in Node.js,
but with experience in PHP, Python, NoSQL, Redis and Docker. I've been
involved in projects in areas from FinTech to Risk Analysis as well as
business SaaS tools. I've built high-scale distributed systems in the past and
am looking for exciting projects with huge potential.

Some of my past areas of work include:

    
    
      - Cyber Security
      - Post-Quantum Cryptography (you need this before it's too late!)
      - Neural Networks
      - Machine Learning
      - Banking Systems
      - Financial Modelling
      - Quantitative Analysis
      - Brand Web Presence
    

LinkedIn:
[https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran](https://ie.linkedin.com/in/shanemcurran)

------
kaifaust
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | Menlo Park, CA

React Native Developer Position at October Solutions, Inc.

October is a Silicon Valley startup backed by top-tier investors. We're
building a new way to consume and interact with news, ideas, and online
conversations. We're seeking a talented React Native developer who is
passionate about software development and is deeply committed to building
high-quality UIs that users love.

The ideal candidate will have the following skills:

Meaningful professional React Native development experience Expert in
Javascript development, Experience with abstraction and code reuse, Experience
working on large projects and have formed strong opinions on scalable front-
end architecture, Forensic attention to detail and ability to implement pixel
perfect designs, Strong work ethic, Ability to focus and single-task, Ability
to work well with other developers within an agile development team, Positive,
optimistic, can-do attitude, A working knowledge of current best practices and
a commitment to high-quality, well documented code, Ability to work
independently, Strong written and verbal communication skills, Willing to work
Monday—Friday during normal business hours

Apply Here
[https://october.workable.com/jobs/466554](https://october.workable.com/jobs/466554)

------
robbie-c
SEEKING WORK - London / Cambridge UK - Remote OK

Software engineer / full-stack developer with 5 years of experience & CS
degree from Cambridge.

Experience with:

    
    
      * javascript (node, react, redux)
      * python (flask)
      * c# (windows app development, back-end)
      * universal app development (cordova, react-native)
      * c (video codecs, device driver)
    

I also do other work surrounding the programming side of things, such as:

\- Getting your MVP set up and running on AWS.

\- Designing your system architecture.

\- Helping you through the wireframing process.

For work history and past projects please check out
[https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/](https://robbiecoomber.co.uk/) and feel free to
email robbie@robbiecoomber.co.uk

My latest 3 projects:

\- Developed an in-store app for a national electronics chain.
[https://www.theappbusiness.com/work/maplin](https://www.theappbusiness.com/work/maplin)

\- Developed a project management intranet site for an 80-person design
agency. [http://forpeople.co.uk/](http://forpeople.co.uk/)

\- Worked on an international award-winning online learning platform.
[https://fireflylearning.com/](https://fireflylearning.com/)

------
nulty
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Toronto, Canada

Full Stack Developer

SQL backed web applications - Building the core of the application in
PostgreSQL, adding an API layer in python (on google app engine), and
overlaying that with Elm based thick javascript client.

Frontend - coding applications with html/css/javascript. Elm-style static-
typed model-view-action design

Machine Learning - Putting the data in the right format (python and sql
scripts), iterating on feature engineering. Prefer to use Vowpal Wabbit
(logistic regression with hashing trick) since this can often do just as good
a job as deep neural networks.

Application Scaling - How to shard the application database to beyond what SQL
can do (makes sense for machine-to-machine IOT applications, and for high user
load applications) (Although this is somewhat mitigated by Google Spanner very
recently, can continue to use SQL and not shard)

languages: python, javascript, java, haskell, ocaml, sql, prolog

In summary - Solid full stack developer, can get working right away on your
project for reasonable cost and time. Prefer using Google's cloud technologies
(app engine python, cloud postgresql) so that devops is reduced to minimum.

nawaz.umar+hn@gmail.com

[http://unawaz.github.io/website/](http://unawaz.github.io/website/)

------
pi_neutrino
SEEKING WORK - Wellington, New Zealand, or remote

I'm a full stack developer. I'd call myself a 60/40 back-end/front-end dev.
I'll also happily pootle around with devops/sysadmin tasks, chat with non-
techy clients, troubleshoot their troubles and help un-bamboozle them about
horrendous tech issues, mentor junior developers and designers who might find
our million billion sub-fields of programming a wee bit daunting, and host a
mean beer o'clock on Fridays.

Skills: Ruby on Rails, Node.js, PHP, Backbone, Angular, React, Knockout,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB

Here's my resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mv9gs01o7guid8/CV.docx](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8mv9gs01o7guid8/CV.docx)

Here's some references:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip?dl=...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/803ckfhdnnpzl69/references.zip?dl=0)

And here's some case studies:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.doc...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dbxy06nhq1xged3/Case%20Studies.docx?dl=0)

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK / remote / GMT-8

Hi there! I'm a programmer who's written code and designed products for
startups, universities, and open-source projects. I've been a software
engineer for 4 years and a freelancer for the past year. I've worked a lot
with data and building the systems surrounding it, and also have taught
programming and enjoy communicating ideas in a non-technical way.

Here are some of the problems I've solved for clients: * Built RESTful API for
password reset and email verification * Wrote a script for updating a SQL
database with CSV file * Consulted and assisted in improvement of storefront
website * Built metrics collection for and improved speed of web-scraping
cronjobs * Built data dashboard with highcharts.js * Scripted auto-login bot
to update tags on a user account with Python and Selenium

Before working as a freelancer, I worked at the University of Washington
making serious games. I had a big hand in researching, designing, and
implementing one of the games we made and even got to present the game at the
Pentagon.

Tech: Python: Django, Flask, pandas, matplotlib, scikit Javascript: React,
React Native misc: MySQL, Selenium, Ubuntu, Apache

Email: rowan.copley@gmail.com

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Reliable, scalable services.

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular job, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I can help you build a back end for your new web or mobile app, or architect a
scalable platform to power it.

Previous work:

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

* Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS, Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

What can I do for your business? I live on the "edge" and I can push your
business to the "edge" performing any of the following roles in your company:
business analyst, developer-architect, manager-architect, consultant.

My practical and theoretical background:

* web-based business software development with use PHP/Yii and related stuff; project management in startup environment; system software development with use of C++/Java and related stuff;

* travels over 20+ countries on 3 continents, including trekking in 4 types of mountains;

* low-level biology and medicine; general biology and wildlife management;

* human sciences (anthropology, ethnography, culturology, psychology); linguistics;

* education;

* film writing business and generally visual arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2016.pdf)

My book about managing software startups for novice investors and employers:
[http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Softwar...](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Basic_Rules_for_Managing_Software_Startups_by_Kamil_Rafikov.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER -- ANYWHERE/REMOTE-- Nonprofit/Church Technology: Freelance
Sales

Our calling is to be behind the scenes, using technology to enhance nonprofit
impact and sustainability, as well as reducing the distractions and stress on
leaders.

We're in need of freelance sales help in 2017! We recently launched a product
(Donation Spring -
[https://www.donationspring.com](https://www.donationspring.com)) and plan to
aggressively promote it after the new year. Additionally, we continue to pitch
our overall consulting and development services.

What I'm looking for:

\- The scope is primarily to find prospects, have initial conversations,
identify needs, and provide them as a pre-qualified prospect.

\- Someone with sales/marketing chops. A sales or account exec career history
is helpful, but not a requirement -- we'll consider anyone with relevant
backgrounds and personality/passion alignment.

\- Experience/familiarity with the nonprofit and church industry.

\- Major bonus points to bringing an existing network of nonprofit/church
prospects.

\- Located anywhere in the US. The more geographically diverse our team can
be, the better.

\- Freelance contract, part-time, at your own pace. Pay is a traditional
commission based on long-term account revenue (negotiable).

\- Fun, easy going, and service-centered heart. Our primary focus is _serving_
both nonprofit/church missions as well as helping their staff in any tech-
centric way we can.

If that describes you, I'd love to chat! brett@3riverdev.com

------
seanMeverett
===============================================

SEEKING FREELANCE - REMOTE [PRODUCT MANAGEMENT]

===============================================

sean at prome dot ai

After 3.5 years leading Product and doing a global video streaming company
turnaround (Piksel, formerly known as KIT Digital), I left last week to build
PROME's Biologic Intelligence product for industrial sensors and robotics.

Our team is doing some freelance work to keep the lights on as we're self-
funding everything.

I reported directly to the CPO, now the CEO, pulled together teams in Milan
(new analytics), Paris (old OVP integration, new HTML5 player), Atlanta
(50,000 live events annually), Solana Beach (UX) and York/London (net new
microservices video platform) and managed high value customers including
former ESPN, VW, Herbalife, and resellers in Japan, LATAM, and the US.

I’ve got patents in mobile live streaming, personalized linear channels,
connected cars with video, and soon Biologic Intelligence. I’ve founded or
been an executive at a number of startups across algo trading, gamification,
social video with voice/AI/emotion, mobile apps, and some robotics.

Finally, I’ve created/invented a number of things in my free time (PROME:
emulated the brain and nervous systems of animals in software and robotics
plus Humanizing Tech media publication, one of the top 0.007% websites in the
world).

I’ve written articles for Fortune, HuffPo, been featured in CNBC, Pando Daily,
The Information, etc and am a top writer on Medium for a large number of
topics.

Happy to help you figure out your hairiest of problems and then execute them.

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[http://www.fitnessration.com.sg](http://www.fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We prefer to do fixed bid projects, but we also offer hourly/daily/weekly
rates. Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
webgio
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Padua, Italy

\- Web development - modern development, from draft idea to production (full
stack)

\- Asp.net WebApi, MVC

\- React + Redux + RxJs, BackboneJs + MarionetteJs, Javascript (ES6),
Coffeescript

\- Sql, DB design, Nosql (Redis, Azure storage)

I’m the author of the popular library Rotativa (create PDF in .Net) - 150K
downloads to date:
[https://www.nuget.org/packages/Rotativa](https://www.nuget.org/packages/Rotativa)
\- [https://github.com/webgio/Rotativa](https://github.com/webgio/Rotativa)

I just bootstrapped in production my personal startup SaaS project,
RotativaHQ. It’s a distributed cloud service designed for scalability,
reliability and performance: [https://rotativahq.com](https://rotativahq.com)

I have plenty of experience with helping companies (and startups) overcome
difficult problems and deliver their ideas to market.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/giorgiobozio/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/giorgiobozio/)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/212398/giorgio-
bozio](http://stackoverflow.com/users/212398/giorgio-bozio)

[https://github.com/webgio](https://github.com/webgio)

Contact me, we can chat on skype or hangouts:

email: giorgio.bozio [at] gmail.com

skype: giorgio.bozio

------
nedwin
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA Website:
[https://neddwyer.com](https://neddwyer.com) Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/neddwyer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/neddwyer/)
Email: dwyer.ed@gmail.com

 __ _Freelance product + rails development, customer acquisition, user
experience, growth_ __

Tight product team looking to help pre-revenue or early revenue companies hit
product market fit.

We've just finished up two years at the public company that acquired our
previous startup. I was director of product management, my cofounder a senior
software engineer. We're rails and sales.

On the search for the Next Big Thing but have some availability over the next
3 to 6 months while we figure that out.

7+ years experience across customer discovery, customer acquisition, UX, SEO,
growth, product strategy, go-to-market and marketplace dynamics.

Consulting opportunities with post-revenue companies who are between still
refining product market fit, through to scaling customer acquisition.

Would also consider pre-revenue companies with deep industry knowledge looking
to build an MVP.

Let's chat!

------
chrisshroba
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Champaign, IL, USA based)

I’m a backend python developer and a computer science student at the
University of Illinois (UIUC). I have worked at companies including Google,
RetailMeNot, and Sprout Social, and I have:

● 4 years experience in Python

● 3 years experience with Flask

● 2 years experience with Django

● Basic experience and knowledge with front end development

I have used both frameworks in professional environments and for side
projects, and would love to help you with your project! You can find more
information about my experience in my Résumé.

Résumé: [http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf](http://blog.shroba.io/resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chrisshroba)

GitHub: [https://github.com/chrisshroba](https://github.com/chrisshroba)

StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-
shroba](http://stackoverflow.com/users/2874789/christopher-shroba)

My email is chrisshroba at gmail. I hope to work with you! :)

------
rurabe
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Honolulu HI, USA - Available now Full stack developer
with 5 years of experience in JavaScript and Ruby

Hi! I have a long history with Ruby and Rails but for the past two years my
projects have focused on JS, and specifically on the bleeding edge of React.
That said, there have been a breadth of projects in React, from very real time
socket powered apps, to CMS apps that benefit from increased interactivity, to
native-like graphics and geometry apps. I have some availability at the moment
and am happy to talk to you about your project. Even if we don't end up having
a business transaction, I'm happy to chat and talk about the technology behind
your business and what works and what might work better.

I also have a background in finance and accounting, so if you have an app that
deals with money, I think I can add extra value there.

JS Experience: Node, React, Redux, Express, Socket.IO, Immutable, Reselect,
Jest Ruby Experience: Rails, Sinatra, Sidekiq, Rspec Other Experience: SQL,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, CSS, Bootstrap, HTML, Jade/Pug, Haml, Slim

Thanks, Ryan

rurabe at gmail dot com

github.com/rurabe

linkedin.com/in/rurabe

------
cshipley
SEEKING WORK || REMOTE || Portland, Oregon

I am a Salty Dog: the sturdy, weather beaten crew member who stands at the
prow of your ship, guiding you safely through the rocks.

Mobile Development, Design, QA. Back-end Architecture. Java, C#, Objective-C,
Xamarin, C/C++, Azure. 20+ years experience, 7 years mobile development

saltydogtechnology.com/blog

Some work:

Kickback Points – Xamarin iOS/Android

Fas Rewards – Xamarin Android/iOS

Harts Gas and Food – Xamarin Android/iOS

Noco Energy Corp – Xamarin Android/iOS

Tone Tip – Used Fourier Transforms to detect audio codes embedded in audio
broadcasts. Android/iOS/Xamarin

Garage 529 Android -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.project529...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.project529.garage.production&hl=en)

Nike + Running - Nike's premier running application.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusg...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nike.plusgps&hl=en)

Caller Dashboard – (Android Tablet, Android Phone, Ultrabook)
[http://tangorguild.com/caller-dashboard/](http://tangorguild.com/caller-
dashboard/)

Ease into 5K Android -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.runhelper.c25k&hl=en)

------
pbnjay
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Charlotte, NC

Freelance full-stack developer - I've built backends, APIs, and iOS and
Android apps to helps a number startups get off the ground quickly (and secure
funding!). I can also put together data pipelines for ETL and analytics
projects.

I can improve performance, triage complex bugs, and integrate 3rd party APIs
into your product, or scope out an MVP or full project from start to finish.

I have experience with many more but these are the skills I use the most right
now:

    
    
      - Go, Python, Swift/Objective-C, C/C++, Java, etc.
      - Postgres, Redis, AWS, Nginx, Docker, etc.
    

For random publicly visible code see:
[https://github.com/pbnjay](https://github.com/pbnjay)

One of the apps I built for a SF startup:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/merchbar-band-merch-
vinyl/id...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/merchbar-band-merch-vinyl/id..).

Email: info@stridatum.com if you'd like to chat or learn more about some of my
other projects!

------
estromlund
SEEKING WORK - Remote // Berlin // Short-term Travel

I am an experienced (5+ years) Swift and Objective-C developer from
California, now living in Berlin, Germany.

I previously worked at various companies in San Francisco and Berlin to build
iOS apps which were featured in Apple's WWDC keynote, regularly ranked in the
top 50, or were featured by Apple in the Apps of the Week or Best New Apps
categories.

On the side, I run my own app, LineUp, which regularly ranks in the top 50 for
the Productivity (Grossing) category and has grown to $58,000+/year in
revenue.

My goal at the moment is to meet and work with interesting people, build their
early stage products and MVPs, and find time to do the same for myself. If you
think we would be a good match working together, please get in touch!

Email: erik@erikstromlund.com

Portfolio: [https://www.erikstromlund.com](https://www.erikstromlund.com)

LinkedIn (including recommendations):
[https://linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/](https://linkedin.com/in/erikstromlund/)

------
BjoernKW
SEEKING WORK

Location: Rhine-Ruhr, Germany / remote. I'm fine with travelling as well
though.

Remote: Yes

IT consultant, web and enterprise software developer with more than 15 years
of experience.

I'm experienced in JavaScript, HTML5 (AngularJS / Angular 2 in particular,
recently Vue.js as well) and many other web-related technologies. I'm a long-
time Java / Spring developer and I have lots of experience with RDBMS as well,
particularly PostgreSQL and Oracle DB.

I help companies in terms of software quality and knowledge transfer: Test
automation (both on the front-end using tools like Protractor and on the back-
end with frameworks like JUnit and Mockito), continuous deployment, improving
collaboration within teams, training developers regarding best practices and
adopting new technologies.

Website: [https://bjoernkw.com](https://bjoernkw.com)

GitHub profile: [https://github.com/BjoernKW/](https://github.com/BjoernKW/)

Please contact me via the contact form on my website or send an email to
bjoern / at / bjoernkw.com

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available May 2017 onward

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation

    
    
      - Given requirements, provide guidance on scope and design
    
      - Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product
    

2) Focused short-term problem solving

    
    
      - Drop into an ongoing project to work past specific problem area(s)
    

3) Automation

    
    
      - Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort
    
      - Data processing and extraction
    
      - 3rd party API integration
    

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use:

    
    
      Server
        - Linux VPS
        - AWS
        - Heroku
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - React
        - jQuery/simple JavaScript
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
caleyshemc
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Seattle WA

Available starting end of April

Freelance full-stack developer with an emphasis on building sites and
applications with beautiful user experiences. Former Amazonian, 5+ years
professional experience.

If you want to build a website or application, I can help you refine your
vision and see it to completion. I have experience building large-scale
applications from the ground up, including defining project specs, managing
implementation, and testing.

For existing sites or applications, my time at Amazon gave me ample experience
comprehending large codebases and ramping up quickly to jump into existing
projects.

I am also an accomplished front-end developer, with experience building pixel-
perfect sites and WordPress themes from PSDs.

\+ Main Languages: Java, Ruby, Python

\+ Web Frameworks / CMSs: Ruby on Rails, Django, WordPress, Wagtail

\+ Front-End: Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript, React.js

[http://caleyshemc.com](http://caleyshemc.com)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc)

caleyshemc@gmail.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'flask', 'google.app.engine']
      * Javascript  ['node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om reagent)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include 2U, Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

~~~
codygman
Haskell doesn't deserve it's own bullet point yet? It's used at Facebook, I
don't think esoteric is a fair classification anymore!

~~~
mvid
The bullets are more to help the client, not the popularity of the language.
Even Go is a rarity to find projects for, but I have had enough of them that I
think people might be looking for it.

------
vijay_nair
SEEKING WORK — Coimbatore, India, remote okay

Designer of Branding & Identity for io.js (now Node.js) selected out of 250+
competing entries, later featured as "Project of the Day" on Behance:
[http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-
concept](http://behance.net/gallery/23269525/IOJS-logo-concept). Also did
social media graphics — icons, avatars and banners — for them:
[http://twitter.com/official_iojs](http://twitter.com/official_iojs)

Experienced (5 years) full-stack web developer on the MORN (Mongo-React-
Node/Nginx) stack.

Also on offer: Open source contribution to JavaScript projects, Data
visualization (D3.js), UX consultation, Wordpress theme and plugin development
services, SSL migration, Nginx optimization, Web scraping and task automation
(Nightmare.js)

Portfolio: [https://www.dffrnt.com](https://www.dffrnt.com) Contact:
vijay@dffrnt.com

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area on-site or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~9 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes. I’ve also been doing some Swift lately.

In the past, I've worked with companies like CircleCI, Remind, Leap Motion,
Anki, Rocket Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own.
In my spare time, I fly airplanes. Currently available.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a seasoned DevOps guy with 15 years experience hosting and tuning
applications.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large, distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Worked closely with developers
to ensure services were the best possible fit for containerized hosting,
resulting in a very scalable application that makes great use of k8s' scaling
& resiliency features. Multiple stacks namespaced onto same k8s cluster for
efficiency; containerization of all services; automated deploys from CI.
Persistence layer comprising Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through
Zookeeper. Prometheus & Grafana for monitoring.

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month in payments.

\+ Chef-managed deployment of large microservice stack across varied
configurations on cloud and physical servers

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Didn't get rich.

\+ Jenkins + docker-compose platform for efficient builds of microservice-
based projects

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn-2017-04@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polyglot, full-stack developer with 17 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Angular/Ember, although I'm comfortable on a
variety of platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things
around, and a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead
or a team member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical
excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

Hi! We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

Want a free half-day design or engineering consultation? Contact us!

What we do:

\+ Product Design

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES.Next, Sass, React / Redux

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Designed the UI for a Drone iOS Application

[5] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Let's talk!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
wise_young_man
SEEKING WORK - Remote (from Oklahoma City)

Technologies:

* Backend: PHP/Laravel, Node.js/Express.js, Ruby/Rails/Padrino, REST/OAuth/XMLRPC/Web Services, WordPress

* Frontend: HTML5, JavaScript/jQuery/Backbone.js/Vue.js, CSS/Sass/Less, Gulp, Web Sockets

* Database: MySQL/Postgres/Mongo

* Caching: Redis/Memcache

* Cloud: AWS (ElasticBeanstalk, RDS, EC2, S3, ElastiCache, ELB, SQS, CloudFront and Route53), Digital Ocean

* Servers: Linux (CentOS, Ubuntu), Vagrant/Chef/Docker, Apache/Nginx

* Services: ElasticSearch, Varnish

Résumé/CV:
[http://derekmyers.com/resume.pdf](http://derekmyers.com/resume.pdf)

Email: <See Resume/Profile>

GitHub: [http://github.com/dmyers](http://github.com/dmyers)

I've been a software developer for over 10 years now and my experience is
largely full stack, but I am stronger in the backend building application and
database architecture, API integrations, and scaling systems.

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

A front end developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front
End! Keen to help people solve problems and create cool things! Fortunate
enough to have worked with some big names and open to various types of
opportunity. Check out my code/site and hope to hear from you! Don't hesitate
to reach out, love a challenge!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, CSS, HTML, jade, pug, CoffeeScript, gulp,
grunt, Node, Stylus, Sass, Less, Angular, Backbone, marionette, MEAN stack,
React, React-Native, Redux, Riot, TDD, HTML5 Canvas, GSAP, Flux etc.

Resume: available on request.

Contact: [https://jh3y.github.io](https://jh3y.github.io) (needs some update)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Keywords: Spark Streaming, Cassandra data modeling, Spark GraphFrames.

Well-versed in digging through data to find key insights and curating a
compelling story from complex analyses, passionate about delving into data
from different systems, at different timescales, and in complex formats to
uncover hidden relationships. Machine Learning with Spark: Linear / Logistic
Regression, Decision Trees, NaiveBayes, Alternating Least Squares (Recommender
Systems), TF-IDF, Frequent Pattern Mining

Big Data / Core Skill: Apache Spark

Big Data / Core Skill: Apache Cassandra (Data Modeling)

Big Data / Core Skill: Graph Modeling / Algorithms / Queries (with Spark
GraphFrames and Neo4J)

Big Data / Other: Apache Kafka (incl. KafkaConnect), ElasticSearch, RedShift

Programming Languages: Scala, Cypher (Neo4J's query language)

Secondary Skills: Git, Docker, AWS, Avro, Parquet, Zookeeper, HDFS, Yarn,
Akka, Mesos, Linux.

Keen interest in experimenting with open-source Big Data technologies.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
benzesandbetter
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Highly proficient Python developer with a proven track record for success.
Comfortable with modern Python frameworks including Django, Flask, and
Pyramid. I've built products for startups, Fortune 500's, NGOs, and dot-gov's.
Clients include Cisco, Sauce Labs, Stanford, Eli Lilly, and FDNY. Excellent
communicator, committed to providing professional, responsive service. You can
expect high development velocity and stable, industrial-strength code.

Location: SF/Amsterdam/Kyoto

Remote: Yes (100%)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Pyramid, AWS, Postgres, Javascript,
SQLAlchemy, Plone, Linux, Mongo, Cassandra

Résumé[web]: [http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

Résumé[pdf]:
[http://davidsiedband.com/David_Siedband_resume_2017.pdf](http://davidsiedband.com/David_Siedband_resume_2017.pdf)

Email: HN2017@davidsiedband.com

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with solid solutions to your
frustrating problems.

-

I can help you with:

Discovery - Understanding your users and goals is crucial. We can avoid
incorrect assumptions and make sure your users are happy and the product a
success.

UX Design - User flows and wireframing are a big part of this part. It gives
us an overview of the goals and how the user will achieve them. Where key
information is provided and discovery potential bottlenecks.

UI Design - This is where your brand and details get added to the wireframes
and user flow. Everything has to be consistent with your image.

Front-end development - Implementation can be tricky. Making sure everything
looks and works correctly is important. I can work with your developers or on
my own to make the product a reality.

All this and a lot more!

Checkout some of my previous work at [https://gilli.is/](https://gilli.is/)
and contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
luca_ing
SEEKING WORK / remote preferred / based in Germany / multilingual

Experienced (10+ years) embedded software engineer with a mechanical
engineering degree is looking for new projects.

WHAT I CAN DO FOR YOU:

I've worked on many embedded systems, in essentially all roles that exist in
embedded software development: requirements elicitation & management, system,
electronics or software design and development, test management and test
execution.

I've set up and managed development processes, and overseen medium-sized
development efforts, on-site and remote. I have brought automated tests and
continuous integration to embedded projects.

A lot of my career was spent working on safety-critical systems.

OVERVIEW OVER MY CURRENT PROJECTS:

managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot.

advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-
critical automotive electronics component used by several automobile
companies.

CONTACT ME:

luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
shuzchen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Las Vegas area

I've been big on python testing lately. I've implemented testing for large
python projects at two companies now, bring them from 0% coverage to 100%
coverage. I'm well versed on mocking tools to isolate components for testing,
make tests deterministic, and remove the need for networking (who wants to run
tests that rely on third party things).

I've been a remote worker for about half a decade now, so I had a track record
of getting things done without direct supervision. I'm also available for
other work. I'm a generalist with a vast amount of experience working with web
technologies. I am capable of doing system admin and orchestration (ansible is
my favorite), backend code (I prefer django and tornado) and frontend UI work
(who isn't using react nowadays).

contact: shu DOT chen AT freelancedreams DOT com

------
antoviaque
SEEKING FREELANCER -- REMOTE OK. Open Source developer on Open edX (OpenCraft
- Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of ten
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
hiredlance
SEEKING WORK / Budapest / remote only

Former freelancer turned founder looking for freelance work once again. I have
more than 10 years of professional experience, mainly as a web developer, but
with a wide skillset ranging from typography and copy editing to C coding.

At some point I have worked or regularly work with: HTTP(S), HTML/XHTML/XML,
CSS, JavaScript, Angular, Dart, PHP, the Zend Framework, Ruby, Lua, Node.js,
Python, Java, Scala, C, C++, Ada, Apache, Nginx, Postfix, MySQL, SQLite,
Ansible, and Linux servers, and I’m quick to pick up new technology.

Also mentored others in some of the above.

I’m fluent in English and Hungarian, and have experience in translating
software and documentation.

I’m willing to put in some long days in the coming weeks, and living in East-
Central Europe I may be able to offer lower rates than the more-to-the-West
standard.

You can contact me at hiredlance@gmail.com.

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps. I can do stuff
that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or
without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS,
responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
lamby
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Highly skilled at:

* Django and full-stack web development (8+ years)

* System administration (Debian Developer, etc.)

* Almost any open source work (see [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/blog](https://chris-lamb.co.uk/blog) for recent examples)

If you are in search of a reputable software developer with a track record of
producing high-quality and maintainable code, please get in touch to discuss
your needs. As former Technical Architect at Thread.com (YC S12) and
Playfire.com I was responsible for two major Django codebases, receiving
acclaim from my peers for scaling both the site and the codebase in a
maintainable and reliable manner whilst still delivering features at an
extremely fast pace.

In addition to significant development on the products themselves, I was sole
system administrator, deploying servers and performing low-level diagnostics
to investigate performance, security and configuration issues. I also
introduced quality assurance tools such as configuration management (Ansible,
Salt, cdist), continuous integration/deployment (Jenkins) and code review to
detect mistakes and regressions as early as possible.

As a freelancer, I have debugged, designed, and implemented projects in C,
C++, Python, Java, Bash/POSIX shell, etc., and I also have assisted technical
teams with their infrastructure and architecture so they can deliver better
results faster. Native English speaker.

Github: [https://github.com/lamby](https://github.com/lamby)

My open source projects: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/projects](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/projects)

Homepage/writing/about, etc.: [https://chris-lamb.co.uk/](https://chris-
lamb.co.uk/)

Contact: chris (at) chris-lamb.co.uk

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), JavaScript (React, Vue, Node),
MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

Marius & Paul are former engineers turned freelancers. Uplift Agency is family
owned.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We’ve worked with companies like ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT, Humble Bundle
(W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
mcjiggerlog
SEEKING WORK - Remote (London/Madrid)

Versatile web developer comfortable on frontend and backend. 7 years
experience (2+ remote) with an expertise in high-performance, high-volume web
applications. Currently working on building cross-platform desktop
applications with Electron.

Technologies: Python/Django, Node, React, AngularJS, Elastic-search,
Postgresql/Mysql, Redis/nosql, Electron.

LinkedIn -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomjameswatson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomjameswatson/)

Projects - [https://tomjwatson.com/projects](https://tomjwatson.com/projects)

GitHub - [https://github.com/tom-james-watson](https://github.com/tom-james-
watson)

Contact - tom@tomjwatson.com

------
stephenr
SEEKING WORK - Primarily Remote from Thailand, with potential for short on-
site trips.

11 years experience across a mixture of Ops/Infrastructure and web application
architecture and development, with a focus on solving unique/uncommon
problems.

I’m looking for opportunities to help companies with backend/server-side
architecture & development (primarily PHP MVC), system integration and/or
server infrastructure setup/maintenance.

I mostly work remotely from Thailand, on a reasonably flexible schedule (I can
schedule work hours to get overlap with most other timezones when required)
but on-site visits to pretty much anywhere are a possibility if required too.

Contact me via email to stephen.reay@me.com or via Jabber/XMPP to
stephen.reay@dukgo.com if you want to have a chat about what you’re working
on!

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Comfortable with all aspects of web development,
front-end, back-end and DevOps.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher
API, socket.io

● JavaScript, jQuery, React, Vue.js, Gulp.js, Git, AWS, S3, CloudFront

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://chrisloftus.github.io](https://chrisloftus.github.io)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
StuefenEng
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Midwest USA

Have you been burnt in the past by developers with less than adequate work?

Do you have a mystery bug that is the bane of your existence?

If so I'm here to help. I'll analyze and fix all of your software issues. No
problem is too big or too small, from simple web page updates to complete
redesign of application code, I'll get you back on track.

With years of professional software development experience I can easily fix
software issues in many languages, but some specific technologies I've worked
with in the past include: JavaScript (nodejs), Python, C/C++, C#, Java,
Matlab, R, etc. (Feel free to ask about technologies not listed here.)

Resume/Contact Info:
[http://stuefenengineering.com](http://stuefenengineering.com)

------
zbear
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE OK

I'm looking for Sr. Frontend Engineers with expertise in AngularJS.

This position is a long-term opportunity open to a freelancer or someone
interested in becoming full-time employee, and can be remote. We are
collaborating with a U.S. Government-funded NGO, and as such this position
requires US Citizenship and a background check. Unfortunately, non-US citizens
and Green Card holders are not eligible.

As the ideal candidate, you have:

\- Expertise with AngularJS (versions 1.x & 2+) \- Expert domain knowledge of
JavaScript concepts \- Deep understanding of HTML / CSS \- U.S. Citizenship

Apply via [http://grnh.se/vumlq61](http://grnh.se/vumlq61).

More about us: [https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
lavrton
SEEKING WORK, Traveling around the world, REMOTE OK Technologies: WEB,
JavaScript, html5, canvas, React, webpack, TypeScript, CoffeeScript, es6,
es2015, data visualization, js.

Since 2012 I'm developing web applications. So I really comfortable with web
ecosystem. My niche is a single page, "desktop like" applications. Also, I
like to work with the canvas element. So can build you something like a
graphic editor, image annotations, plan builder, etc.

My GitHub: [https://github.com/lavrton](https://github.com/lavrton), Sometimes
I write posts about react, javascript:
[https://blog.lavrton.com/](https://blog.lavrton.com/), Contact with lavrton
@@ gmail.com

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | FULL STACK DEVELOPER | REMOTE + EDINBURGH, UK.

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node.js, TypeScript, AngularJS, jQuery),
Python (Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku and AWS

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits with the technical expertise to make the required
changes

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews

Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Contact sw@seanw.org for more details.

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, C#, Rust, Elixir;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, Assembly, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me@alexmaslakov.me

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://gildedhonour.com](http://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts),
[http://alexmaslakov.me](http://alexmaslakov.me) (blog)

=================================================

I'm Alex, a freelance developer. I've worked with web mostly for the last 6
years, 4 of which as a freelancer. And for rest of time I've been doing work
involving desktop, mobile, data science and security.

I'm up for freelance/remote jobs, preferably, big and long-term.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
almost
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK. London, UK. Remote.

Freelance developer based in Brighton (50 minutes from London). I am flexible,
resourceful and reliable and I can help you turn your ideas into reality.
Happy to work on my own or as part of a team.

A few of the technolgies I work with: React Native: I've been working with
React Native since the day it was released and it's now my favourite
enviroment for building cross platform mobile apps. See:
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-
native/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/react-native/)

D3.JS: My first choice for building rich interative web based data
visualisations. See some examples at
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/d3/)

Python and Django: I've been using Django for close to a decade now and it's
still often my first choice for web apps and APIs.
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/python/)

Arduino/Hardware: I have experience with coding in Assembly and C on various
micro controllers and Arduino development and I work with some great people
who can build some amazing machhines. See:
[https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/](https://tomparslow.co.uk/technology/arduino/)

Please get in touch!

Portfolio Website: [https://tomparslow.co.uk](https://tomparslow.co.uk)

Geeky and More Technical Website:
[http://almostobsolete.net](http://almostobsolete.net)

Github: [https://github.com/almost](https://github.com/almost)

Email: tom@tomparslow.co.uk

Phone: +44 (0) 7951261227

------
ioddly
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Houston, TX (UTC-6) / Travel OK.

I'm a full stack web developer with several years experience. I can build
anything from microservices to your user-facing MVP. Available full-time at
the moment.

Preferred stack (but not limited to -- I've written everything from compilers
in C++ to video games in Lua):

    
    
      Backend => Go/gin, Python/flask or django
      Frontend => Bootstrap, JavaScript, react or riot, d3
      Storage => Postgres, sqlite, RethinkDB, Redis
      Cloud => AWS
    

Contact: phil@ioddly.com (phone # on website).

Site: [https://ioddly.com](https://ioddly.com)

Github: [https://github.com/ioddly](https://github.com/ioddly)

------
atixid91
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Fullstack developer coding with 4 years of experience. Technologies: *
Frontend: Angular, VueJS, Javascript, JQuery * Backend: PHP, Laravel,
Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis, Elasticsearch,
BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached * Workflow:
Git/Subversion,Composer Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/792jpli8sx7nmn1/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/792jpli8sx7nmn1/Resume.pdf?dl=0)
Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndixita](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndixita)
Email: ndixita@gmail.com

------
Gyonka
SEEKING WORK

Toronto — Remote and willing to travel

Great to meet you — at Bonafero we use design and technology to help clients
succeed.

\-----

Bonafero is a boutique software design & development agency. We specialize in
taking products from the purely conceptual stage, to release and maintenance
in a competitive timeline.

We were founded in 2016 on the idea that there’s value in building phenomenal
software that goes beyond simply delivering the product.

\-----

\- Mobile development (iOS, Android, Hybrid)

\- Web Development, Front & Backend (Angular, React, Node, Go, Rails, etc)

\- UI/UX Design & Branding

Let's talk!

[http://www.bonafero.com](http://www.bonafero.com)

hello@bonafero.com

P.S.: Are you a startup? Learn more about our program here:
[http://www.bonafero.com/program](http://www.bonafero.com/program)

------
siscia
SEEKING WORK - Remote, GMT+1

PERFORMANCE OPTIMIZATION of backend components and architectures.

I optimize your backend freeing your developers to keep improving the product.

It is a defined process with clear goals and constrains, if I don't meet the
goals in your constraints you will get your money back.

Any process is different to fits different organizations but I usually start
with a friendly chat about your problems to understand how performance
optimization may help your organization.

After I got the component or architecture to optimize we will define the goal
and the constraint for the project.

From then we go on with me documenting any step and any assumption and
providing reproducible buildings for your team to try out.

Clearly an NDA will be signed.

Feel free to email me at my email address: sisciapub @ gmail .com

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | Lahore,Pakistan

Full stack web developer with 2 years plus experience in multiple technologies

I'm available for projects only

Skills: Javascript (ES 3/5/6+),HTML, CSS, Angular 1, bootstrap,jquery on
client side On server side i have experience in grails/java,python/django 1.7
and little bit php :)

Things I'm good at: solid, user friendly, modern UIs with current best
practices and that perform well, single page apps, creating or integrating web
services and APIs (Rest, Websockets), CRUD backends

Website: [https://abdurrehman91.github.io/](https://abdurrehman91.github.io/)
email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

------
atixid91
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Fullstack developer coding with 4 years of experience.

Technologies: * Frontend: Angular, VueJS, Javascript, JQuery

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Mongodb, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman, Memcached * Workflow: Git/Subversion,Composer

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/792jpli8sx7nmn1/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/792jpli8sx7nmn1/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndixita](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ndixita)

Email: ndixita@gmail.com

------
gazreese
SEEKING WORK - Manchester UK or remote

Freelance mobile developer based in the north of England. I’m experienced,
reliable and flexible. I have a usability focus, developing native iOS and
Android apps using standard technologies. I can also work on back-end tech or
employ serverless architectures such as Firebase. Lots of experience with AWS
and Google Cloud.

\- 7 years iOS on Objective C and Swift

\- 4 years Android

\- 3 years Java Spring

\- 5 years C++

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethreese/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/garethreese/)

CV: [http://cv.gazreese.com](http://cv.gazreese.com)

Email: gazreese+whoishiring@gmail.com

------
ddorian43
SEEKING WORK - AL/EU/UTC+1, Remote, No-relocation

Technologies: Python, Elastic-search/Solr, Postgresql/Mysql/rdbms, Cassandra,
Redis/nosql

I do your backend/full-stack. Previously I've done entire SaaS apps, rest-
apis, multi-(threaded/processes/green-threads), realtime analytics, adserver,
built webapp for a MIT research team, worked for big co and small startups.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/15x28iwoobfjn7d/Dorian%20Hoxha%20R...).

Email: Inside resume or inside the account page.

------
tomzel
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a multidisciplinary designer specializing in UI/UX with a background in
branding and print projects.

Experience: 12 yrs Location: Warsaw, Poland Skills: - UI/UX - Wireframing -
Branding - Print - Visual design

Portfolio: [http://www.zelmanski.pl](http://www.zelmanski.pl) Dribbble:
[http://dribbble.com/tomzel](http://dribbble.com/tomzel) LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/tomzel](http://linkedin.com/in/tomzel)

Email: tomek@zelmanski.pl

------
dimonomid
SEEKING WORK, Remote

Hi, my name is Dmitry. I'm a passionate software engineer with strong
background in low-level (MCU real-time kernels, C, Assembler), and experienced
in higher-level technologies as well: Go, C++, JavaScript, and many others.
Author of the well-formed and carefully tested real-time kernel for 16- and
32-bit MCUs: TNeo:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo](https://github.com/dimonomid/tneo) , which
is now used by several companies.

Apart from professional activities, I'm a hobbyist in Lisp, Ruby, Node.js,
Angular.js. Learning internals of the Linux Kernel, since this is something
I'm truly excited about.

One of my hobby projects is a geeky bookmarking service written in Go:
[https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks](https://github.com/dimonomid/geekmarks)

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Assembler, Low-level, Embedded, RTOS, JavaScript,
SQL, PostgreSQL, Java, Linux, Git, Bash, Docker, Ansible

Some of my articles:

\- How I ended up writing a new real-time kernel:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_o...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/how_i_ended_up_writing_my_own_kernel)

\- How do JavaScript closures work under the hood:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/js_closures)

\- Unit-testing (embedded) C applications with Ceedling:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_app...](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/unit_testing_embedded_c_applications)

\- Object-oriented techniques in C:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c](https://dmitryfrank.com/articles/oop_in_c)

Résumé/CV:
[https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf](https://dmitryfrank.com/dmitry_frank_resume.pdf)

Email: mail@dmitryfrank.com

------
up_and_up
\------------ ------------ ------------

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

* Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

* Advanced Ruby on Rails product development, React and Backbone JS development, and Sys/Devops at a reasonable rate

* AWS, chef, Ansible, Postgres, MySQL

* MVP's for innovative products and startups

* Maintain and refactor legacy apps

* Performance and Security audits

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

* Email me: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

\------------ ------------ ------------

------
juliankrispel
SEEKING WORK - Brighton, UK, remote okay

Senior JavaScript engineer with a background in Design I've been the Front-End
Lead at a YC startup for the last 2 years (rainforestqa.com) and I'm finally
independent again :D The kind of services I'm good at and looking for are:

\- Development, UI design and consulting as a UI engineer for
MVPs/prototypes/early stage product. \- Refactoring legacy JavaScript into a
modern web-app (using react) - I have a consulting service that is aimed at
this in particular (switchtoreact.com)

Hit me up! julian [at] goodafternoon [dot] co

------
scorpionrespons
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred - Based in Columbus OH, USA

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Ansible, Vagrant, Bash, Linux,
Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Git, SVN

Github:
[https://github.com/ScorpionResponse](https://github.com/ScorpionResponse)

Email: moss.paul a-t gmail dot com

I am a freelance Python developer, mostly working with Django sites. I'm happy
to build a Django site from scratch or maintain an existing one. I do a fair
bit of Ansible work to configure and deploy sites as well and can help
streamline your deployment processes.

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK.

Location: NYC.

[http://qureshimedia.com/](http://qureshimedia.com/)

Email: contact@qureshimedia.com

In business since 2009

Design: UX/UI Mobile and Web

Front end: HTML/CSS/ JS

Professional copywriting

DON'T HIRE US

Unless you want to look amazing and crush your competition. We believe you get
what you pay for. If you're ready, let's do this thing.

Some recent work. More work available via email.

[http://tryoldster.com/](http://tryoldster.com/) web , iOS

[http://onlyusedtesla.com/](http://onlyusedtesla.com/) web , iOS

------
pienight
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Hello! I'm a contract app & web developer, specialising in building MVP's
including native apps for iOS & Android, building or integrating with API's,
backend systems and plain old websites. I have a proven track record of
getting things built & shipped.

You can reach me at hello@darkpie.com and some more info on
[http://darkpie.com](http://darkpie.com).

Keyword blast: Titanium, React Native, PHP, node, Codeigniter, Laravel, HTML,
CSS, JS, AWS and about 100 others...

------
AppAgency
SEEIKING WORK - iOS, Android App and Unity Game Development.

Hello, we are an 8 years old team of mobile app and game developers, currently
looking for new assignments in terms of mobile apps, or games or web apps. We
can work on both native and cross platform technologies of app; and our skills
are iOS, swift, objective-C, Android, Java, react native, cordova, Unity with
C#, PHP, Laravel.

Contact me at sudeep@agicent.com, or see our portfolio at
[http://www.agicent.com](http://www.agicent.com).

------
Spittal
SEEKING WORK, Vancouver BC Canada, Remote

Full stack lead developer for over 9 years.

I've been leading small to medium teams on a variety of projects from full
scale web applications to high impact info sites.

I take pride in my strong skills in Docker, Kubernetes, Nginx, Vue2, Angular2
(Angular4), Laravel and NodeJS. I'm very interested in creating more
progressive web apps, and currently I'm diving deep into WebGL.

Feel free to contact me: [https://jamiespittal.com](https://jamiespittal.com)
jamie@jamiespittal.com

Thanks

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 8 years of experience. Freelancing from
the beginning. I worked on a wide range of projects with clients from mostly
English speaking countries. Currently available.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ JS (React, MobX, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy) Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, Rancher, DevOps

Feel free to email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
Baliw
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

I build high performance, distributed, real-time backends for apps.

15+ years experience building reliable backends for web apps and mobile apps.

Extensive experience dealing with security (anti-web-spam, anti-fraud, anti-
troll, anti-account-takeover).

Tech: Golang, MySQL, Cassandra, Prometheus, Grafana, AWS, GCP, DigitalOcean

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel](http://stackoverflow.com/users/1305696/daniel)

Email: daniel@GoDeveloper.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Developer/Manager with many years of programming in different web
technologies.

I am specifically looking work in:

\- Web Development: PHP Laravel, Django, Flask. - Automation/Scraping in
Python BeautifulSoup, Scrapy and Selenium.

Visit [http://adnansiddiqi.me/](http://adnansiddiqi.me/) to learn more about
me and my work. I also blog at
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Thanks

------
robsonlabs
SEEKING WORK | Vancouver, BC - Remote OK

I'm a full-stack developer specializing in Node, Rails, React and Vue.js. I
have 10 years of experience with everything from dev ops to designing mockups
in sketch/photoshop.

I'm responsive, good at communicating, and won't hesitate to give you my input
on ways to save money or build a better product.

Website: [http://robsonlabs.com](http://robsonlabs.com) Email:
chris@robsonlabs.com

------
acrich
SEEKING WORK, Remote, Tel Aviv, Israel

Full stack web developer (Django, RoR, frontend)

I provide detailed development estimations, maintain a line of communication
throughout the project, and strive for the simplest solutions.

Stack: - Python, Ruby, PHP, Javascript - Django, Flask, Rails, Node, Magento -
AWS, Puppet, Fabric

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shayacrich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shayacrich/)
me@shayacrich.com

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / remote / based in Germany

I'm a passionate generalist developer looking for Unity3D projects. I'm
focusing on:

    
    
      • games, minigames, and interactive experiences 
      • Unity3D customization and gameplay programming in C#
    

If you need a programmer to take your Unity project to the next level, let me
know!

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo@openfu.com

------
royalharsh95

        SEEKING WORK
        Location: India
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Java, Android, Ruby (Rails and Sinatra), React, C++, Python, Javascript (Node.js, AngularJS), CSS
        Email: harshvd95@gmail.com
        Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxKnnfKOek1Id0w2Z1BpeDNCWlU/view?usp=sharing
        Drop me an email and we can discuss. :)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
swordx10
SEEKING WORK - Remote

My name is Emad and I'm a Front end web developer and designer with years of
experience in the field.

I've worked with businesses ranging from startups to hugely popular websites
(I'm currently working with xda-developers.com as their front end developer
and designer).

Here is a list of my skills:

\- HTML/CSS

\- Bootstrap (if needed)

\- WordPress

\- JavaScript

\- jQuery (if needed)

\- AngularJS

\- ES6

\- Git

\- Pixel-Perfect PSD to HTML

\- Socketio

You can view my work here: [http://www.sx-portfolio.com](http://www.sx-
portfolio.com)

And contact me through my email: emads14@gmail.com

Thanks, Emad

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

16 years in software industry in development and consulting. Enterprise
software experience. iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and
RubyMotion.

* App maintenance. Bug fixes, enhancements, keeping track of iOS upgrades

* Building of SDKs

Experience working across timezones.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
sdsantos
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Europe (on-site) / Portugal

Android developer with 4 years of experience building products with startups
and agencies.

Portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io/projects](https://www.bloco.io/projects)

Blog: Portfolio: [https://www.bloco.io/blog](https://www.bloco.io/blog)

Email: sergio@bloco.io

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance (i'm on EST timezone)

Python/Django/Mobile/React/React-Native/Front-end, with extensive experience
building all sorts of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces.
I've worked a lot over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sysadmin
experience with config management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a
research background in data analysis. I also have experience with Golang,
React, Clojure, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn, nltk, TensorFlow etc. Contact
details are below.

Here are some recent examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.moonliteapp.com](http://www.moonliteapp.com) \- An app for freelancers and clients to work together.

* [https://www.healthasaservice.co/](https://www.healthasaservice.co/) \- An HR analytics dashboard to manage company health events and employee health reports.

* [https://www.igrowfit.com](https://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio/) for
further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK. I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 6 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Branding

\- HTML & CSS

Remote work: Yes (only remote; no onsite)

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Contact: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER: New York, Remote or New York.

Looking for experienced Mac OSX developer with experience in Objective C and
Swift.

Ghostnote [https://www.ghostnoteapp.com](https://www.ghostnoteapp.com) needs
some extra development help.

Please mail: info@ghostnoteapp.com

------
cerebrum
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE OK

Hello I'm looking for a free lance developer to do a progressive web app,
primarily for Android.

It's for a social media app, so I want basic functionality like searching,
displaying pictures, etc...

If you are interested reply to this message and I'll get back to you.

~~~
pjungwir
I'd be happy to help with this. I've done many responsive/progressive web
apps, including some "mobile first" ones. I've posted elsewhere in this topic,
but you can find me here:
[http://illuminatedcomputing.com](http://illuminatedcomputing.com)

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel free to get in
touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
nunoarruda
SEEKING WORK

Location: Digital nomad from Portugal (currently in France)

Remote: Yes

I'm a professional frontend engineer with 15 years of experience and I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

Nuno Arruda

Front-End Engineer

nuno@nunoarruda.com

~~~
uaspeech
SEEKING WORK

Speech Recognition Engineer - Freelance

Location: Kyiv, Ukraine

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Language/speaker recognition/identification, speaker diarization
- C/C++ - Kaldi.

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruslan-
seliukh-a769a917/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ruslan-seliukh-a769a917/)

Email: speech_ua at yahoo.com.

Website: [http://lrecognition.com/](http://lrecognition.com/)

------
3riverdev
SEEKING FREELANCER -- ANYWHERE/REMOTE

Looking to work with a Java developer on an hourly, part-time contract. Must
be experienced with Spring (especially Spring MVC), Hibernate ORM, JSP/JSTL,
and Git. brett@3riverdev.com

------
matthall28
Seeking Work

Location: Vancouver, BC Canada (PST)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, AngularJS (1 + 2), VueJS, Ionic, Cordova/Phonegap

Resume/CV: [http://matthewhall.ca/](http://matthewhall.ca/)

Email: matthall28@gmail.com

------
macroexchange
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

Looking for Clojure developer. Plus is knowledge in cryptocurrencies,
cryptography, distributed systems

Macro Exchange - we are a high-performance trading platform on top of the
Internet. ben@macro.exchange

------
hive_mind
"Professor wants a Summer Gig"

See my post here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14024910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14024910)

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK: REMOTE.

I'm a developer with many years of experience in many technologies and project
areas, and a Fellow member of the Python Software Foundation -
[http://python.org/psf](http://python.org/psf)

Codementor profile with good overview of stuff I've done:

[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

I'm the creator of xtopdf, a Python toolkit for PDF creation, used by Packt
Publishing, Software Freedom Law Center, and ESRI.nl, among others. xtopdf
runs on Linux, Mac OS X, Windows, consists of both a callable library and a
set of end-user tools (command-line, GUI and Web) built using the library, and
supports these input formats for conversion to PDF: plain text, CSV, XML, DBF,
XLS, DOCX, TSV, ODBC, SQLAlchemy, MongoDB, some others. Web apps using xtopdf
are written with the Flask, Bottle and CherryPy Python web frameworks.

xtopdf overview:
[http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf)

Done projects for USA-, Europe- and India-based clients in Python, Ruby on
Rails, C, Java and other technologies. Have good skills and experience in
Python, C, UNIX/Linux, relational databases, PDF creation, and multiple open
source technologies, and in software design and testing.

Development of robust software applications and components is my forte. Have
strong skills in Unix / POSIX and open source technologies, worked on them for
many years. Many years of software development experience, both working with
big international and Indian software companies and with small companies, and
startups both abroad and in India.

Worked in both developer and team lead roles. Have some prior Unix system
administration experience.

Web site: [https://vasudevram.github.io](https://vasudevram.github.io)

Bitbucket account with my open source projects, including xtopdf, PDFXMLRPC,
PySiteCreator and a few others:

[https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram](https://bitbucket.org/vasudevram)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vasudevram](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vasudevram)

I've run a blog about software innovation at
[https://jugad2.blogspot.com](https://jugad2.blogspot.com), from about 2008.

Python programming posts:

[https://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](https://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)

------
sfr
SEEKING FREELANCER - Temporary CTO

I have a project that's in dire need of a CTO to assist with finishing up our
MVP project. Must be a JavaScript expert as both FE/BE are in React/Node.

-Node.js -React/Redux -AWS (Elastic Bean Stalk, Dynamo DB, Elastic Search, Redis, etc.)

I need someone who's highly capable of working with business focused founder
who isn't a developer. Project partially completed, would like someone who's
full-stack or can perform at a high level to assist with sourcing the right
talent to get us to launch.

Ready to get started now!

mhopperfounder@gmail.com

------
sfr
SEEKING FREELANCER

Project based back-end developer needed to finish existing project and review
specs on next feature set.

Contact: stealthystartupsf@gmail.com

Backend: Node JS, Dynamo DB

Frontend: React/Redux

Cloud: AWS & Elastic Search

Front-End Universal React developer currently on board. Just need a highly
proficient back-end dev to help get our MVP off the ground. Submit your resume
and most successful project links / details. Hiring immediately. This is a
contract / project based position. This isn’t a fulltime hourly position!

